# Anyone know a slick way of installing hinges



## railman44 (Aug 3, 2008)

without an expensive hinge jig or chisels? I would think a plunge router with a straight bit should do the trick. Anyone know of a cheap jig or a homemade jig that would do the trick?:blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

railman44 said:


> without an expensive hinge jig or chisels? I would think a plunge router with a straight bit should do the trick. Anyone know of a cheap jig or a homemade jig that would do the trick?:blink:



What kind of hinges? Cabinet door ( barrel, piano, euro style, butt, pivot), or hinges for passage doors for homes.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The only time I used a jig to mount hinges was when I had several interior doors to hang. Doors and jambs had to be routed...I used a Stanley jig with the proper collar. When I mount henges for say a jewelry box...I use a plunge router free hand after scribing the location with an exacto knife. I set the depth according to the hinge plate thickness plus 1/2 the gap between the hinge plates with the hinge closed (- a red hair). Now, I square the corners with a chissel. This method works well for me...others may have a different way. Rick


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know about a cheep jig, but I trace the hinge on the wood and using the hinge itself as a dept gauge, set the router bit hieght, and then free hand the hinge mortis with the router. I have see hinge jigs in woodworkers magizines and I saw one at Lowe's


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Porter cable puts out a basic templet for doing door hinges. Doesnt work too bad. Used with a router.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Handyman said:


> I dont know about a cheep jig, but I trace the hinge on the wood and using the hinge itself as a dept gauge, set the router bit hieght, and then free hand the hinge mortis with the router. I have see hinge jigs in woodworkers magizines and I saw one at Lowe's


I second Handymans suggestion. The jigs that I have seen aren't terribly expensive, but if you're only doing one or two hinge installations just trace the hinge shape onto the door edge, use the hinge to set your depth of cut, and have a steady hand. Oh, by the way, make sure you are marking the hinge set in the right direction. It matters. [Inside of door versus outside of door] Sounds simple, but it sure is easy to screw up. Old addage is to "measure twice before you cut once". It is too true.

Have fun.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------



## railman44 (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the hinge I'm going to install (the large one). I'm sure to most of you this would be a chip shot but I sure don't want to bogger up the small box trying to install them.








This is the box so far. It's walnut and cherry.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oops sorry the porter cable template won't work on that I third handyman's way


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the router would work well. You could also use a back saw to cut the lines across, and then chisel the material out. Or, you could just use chisels.

Gerry


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you use a back saw to cut the cross lines...you`ve cut too much wood out!!! Unless the hinge plate is as wide as the box side. Rick


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Handyman said:


> I dont know about a cheep jig, but I trace the hinge on the wood and using the hinge itself as a dept gauge, set the router bit hieght, and then free hand the hinge mortis with the router. I have see hinge jigs in woodworkers magizines and I saw one at Lowe's


 
Ok seeing what hinges you are trying to mortis, use the smallest strait cut router bit you have and then a sharp wood chissle to cut the corners square.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I just use a knife and score the line for the mortise, and then chisel out the waste.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

johnjf0622 said:


> Porter cable puts out a basic templet for doing door hinges. Doesnt work too bad. Used with a router.


 
THe porter cable jig rocks. It's 25 bucks. I've had a couple. They're ABS plastic so they'll wear out after 20 doors or so, but they're easy to adjust and easy use. I like 'em....


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I just use a knife and score the line for the mortise, and then chisel out the waste.


:thumbsup: This works best for me.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Mortising door hinges for me has always been done with one of those hammer on templates that cuts the outline of the hinge. Then mark the depth with the hinge, and chase the material out with a chisel. It's not that tough to do...


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

What Cabinetman said.

By the time you get the fancy template made, depth of router cutter set, etcetera - you'll be done by using hand tools.

I'm as much a "power tool guy" as the next man - but often the quicker, more accurate, and easier tool to reach for doesn't have a power cord on it.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The depth of the mortice for a hinge is a critical step...if you want the lid to shut properly and have the same reveal everywhere...using a router will keep you consistant. Then follow-up with a chissel to square the mortice. You need to consider the gap between plates with the hinge closed to determine the depth. Rick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For the small hinges for that box I would use a chisel.

For one or two door hinges I would probably free hand with a router. 

For the large number of hinges I have done on doors for the last 1 1/2 years I bought the Lowes template (about $15 ) and it worked well. If you are doing many doors you may also want the template for the locksets.

G


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Dremmel Tool*

My old Dremmel had a round base that could be used like a router. This works just fine for jewelry box hardware if you have a reasonably steady hand.


----------

